# Share some stories?



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm a really lonely, over stressed student with no way to care properly for a dog for many years (likely 4+). I have no friends with German Shepherds or anything either :/ I was hoping some of you would share some cute stories, or funny stories, or just stories about your dogs so I can live vicariously a little  Shilohs/GSDs are my favorite (no wonder I'm here!), but I also love malamutes and belgians if you care to share any stories of them :grin2:


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Come on guys, 30 views and not one story to tell? Bump!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, for starters... there are 4,828 posts here in the "Stories" forum, take your pick


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

I've read 80 pages of it already  I just lost my place. I was hoping for some new ones


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hopefully you haven't given up on getting a few stories...
If you don't mind one about our Hanging Tree Cowdog...put Vanished w/o a Trace into the search engine and it should pull up my thread about her coming up missing. Be sure to read towards the end of the thread where another forum member "Brembo" shares a story of his BC/GSD mix missing as well.
There are many more stories that are a whole lot more interesting than mine, but maybe it will encourage others to give you some links to other stories...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I know the feeling. I waited 8+ years due to school/work before I felt we had a good situation for a GSD. I remember I could barely stand it when I saw other GSD owners out walking their dogs! I probably should have volunteered with a local GSD rescue group or shelter. There was a schutzhund club in the town I lived in at the time. (I didn't know how lucky I was!) I should have visited them to get my GSD fix. 


I'm not sure that I have any particularly entertaining stories. What kind of stories are you looking for?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

i was in the exact same boat as you! Ive wanted a gsd ever since i was a kid! Once i graduated college and found an apartment to buy i bought a puppy almost immediately. Once you have a deposit down waiting for your pup to be born and then the 8 weeks until you can bring it home will be the longest wait of you life! 
Now my boy is 9 months old and a total goofball.

As far as stories i cant think of any off the top of my head. Yesterday we were walking home and he was focused on some birds across the street. I told him "here" and he started running towards me but still locked in on the birds 2 steps later bam head first into a pole. After a couple seconds on confusion he was fine still looking for the bird. I swear this kids head is literally a bowling ball.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My sister has a pair of 9 year olds, who desperately NEED a dog. She has started them with Beta fish, and they now have a couple of parakeets. But they need a dog!

She says IF they are responsible, she will let them have one when they are 12. They just turned 9. This is VERY painful for their aunt who understands the need for a canine. 

For now, they will just have to come to Aunt Susie's house now and again and get their dog-fix. Luckily, she has enough dogs to share, and sometimes, she can let them handle and help with puppies. 

You are not alone. 

Maybe, where you live or where you work, there is a shelter, who could use someone that is willing to take dogs out into the yard and walk them? This would be beneficial to the dogs, and also to you.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Hopefully you haven't given up on getting a few stories...
> If you don't mind one about our Hanging Tree Cowdog...put Vanished w/o a Trace into the search engine and it should pull up my thread about her coming up missing. Be sure to read towards the end of the thread where another forum member "Brembo" shares a story of his BC/GSD mix missing as well.
> There are many more stories that are a whole lot more interesting than mine, but maybe it will encourage others to give you some links to other stories...


Those were really good, thanks for sharing! I would have been so scared, lol.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

sebrench said:


> I know the feeling. I waited 8+ years due to school/work before I felt we had a good situation for a GSD. I remember I could barely stand it when I saw other GSD owners out walking their dogs! I probably should have volunteered with a local GSD rescue group or shelter. There was a schutzhund club in the town I lived in at the time. (I didn't know how lucky I was!) I should have visited them to get my GSD fix.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I have any particularly entertaining stories. What kind of stories are you looking for?


I actually may never have a great situation, if I end up doing what I want to. Honestly, I don't see many GSDs out for walks, or I'd probably go over and ask to pet them  We don't really have a GSD rescue or Shutzhund club, unfortunately.

I was hoping for stories about cute things theyve done, like trying to care for you when your sick, or silly stories about irrational fears of silly things or just miscellaneous ways they crack you up, or stories about scary smart things or just anything


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

girardid said:


> i was in the exact same boat as you! Ive wanted a gsd ever since i was a kid! Once i graduated college and found an apartment to buy i bought a puppy almost immediately. Once you have a deposit down waiting for your pup to be born and then the 8 weeks until you can bring it home will be the longest wait of you life!
> Now my boy is 9 months old and a total goofball.
> 
> As far as stories i cant think of any off the top of my head. Yesterday we were walking home and he was focused on some birds across the street. I told him "here" and he started running towards me but still locked in on the birds 2 steps later bam head first into a pole. After a couple seconds on confusion he was fine still looking for the bird. I swear this kids head is literally a bowling ball.


Tbh, it is very likely for me that I may need to retire before I get one. I will most likely be extremely busy and married to my work, and have to live in a certain big city that is not NYC with Central Park so it may be really difficult. 

Wow, what a silly puppy! Lol


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

selzer said:


> My sister has a pair of 9 year olds, who desperately NEED a dog. She has started them with Beta fish, and they now have a couple of parakeets. But they need a dog!
> 
> She says IF they are responsible, she will let them have one when they are 12. They just turned 9. This is VERY painful for their aunt who understands the need for a canine.
> 
> ...


My parents never let us have a dog, until my mom decided she wanted one, did LITERALLY EVERYTHING wrong and naturally the dog was an unstable wreck (she bought an unsocialized puppy mill stud who'd gone sterile and hadn't interacted with humans much ever and had previously displayed 0 food or reward drive because she wanted some designer mix and she didn't want a puppy because it was too much work, I still cringe) and then we had to give it away because with my training it was relatively stable but my 10 year old brother's noisy friends running through the house when I wasn't around was really dangerous.

Unfortunately, I don't have much extended family. My grandparents used to have dogs but are now too old to give proper care like daily walks and I only have one great-uncle, no aunts or uncles, and almost no cousins. While we made it out of the holocaust alive, most of our relatives were not so fortunate :/

The closest shelter is almost a half hour away and I don't have the time for that :/


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's a pic of my first GSD Cody. He was an aloof, rather serious fellow (not to me, of course, but to people and animals he didn't know very well). Yet he just adored the abandoned 4-5 week old kittens that we bottle-fed. His face would go all soft and he'd let them crawl around on him. When I went to graduate school and lived in an apartment, I didn't think I could care for a GSD, so I got a tiny 5 lb papillon named Andre. On holidays and during the summer, I'd take Andre home to visit. I got lots of funny looks walking my 85lb GSD in one hand and my dainty little papillon in the other. Though Cody was sometimes dog-aggressive, he got along well with Andre, and let the little guy play tug-of-war on his tail (with close supervision of course). 










Below is a pic of Asher with his land-shark face. He's a goofy boy. He likes to lay on his back with all four legs in the air. He will actually pull back his lips and try to grin like a person. When I walk in the pasture and pull out weeds, Asher will follow me around, grab the weed at the base and pull it out or snap it in half, and shake it around furiously.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

sebrench said:


> Here's a pic of my first GSD Cody. He was an aloof, rather serious fellow (not to me, of course, but to people and animals he didn't know very well). Yet he just adored the abandoned 4-5 week old kittens that we bottle-fed. His face would go all soft and he'd let them crawl around on him. When I went to graduate school and lived in an apartment, I didn't think I could care for a GSD, so I got a tiny 5 lb papillon named Andre. On holidays and during the summer, I'd take Andre home to visit. I got lots of funny looks walking my 85lb GSD in one hand and my dainty little papillon in the other. Though Cody was sometimes dog-aggressive, he got along well with Andre, and let the little guy play tug-of-war on his tail (with close supervision of course).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww, Cody sounds adorable! I find it amazing how almost all GSDs seem to adore cats. It's very exciting to me, because I hope to have both a GSD and a cat. Ideally, I'd like a Shiloh Shepherd, a Norwegian Forest Cat, a Maine **** Cat, and maybe eventually a Malamute/Eastern European Shepherd/King Shepherd. I want a Shiloh because they are the calmest member of the GSD family and after the neurotic dog aforementioned somewhere in this thread, I need that lol. I wish I could get a dog at college, but the University I am going to attend does not allow dogs in dorms, even small ones lol. NYC is far too expensive to get my own place too lol. Adorable dog and adorable kittens and adorable story!

Asher sounds like a fun dog! I bet he loves to play, lol. I really want a dog that will like to have fun exercising, as I love working out but honestly cardio alone sucks. It sounds like youve got a great helper for weeding!

Thanks for sharing! :grin2:


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

NoGSD said:


> I hope to have both a GSD and a cat. Ideally, I'd like a Shiloh Shepherd, a Norwegian Forest Cat, a Maine **** Cat, and maybe eventually a Malamute/Eastern European Shepherd/King Shepherd.



Maybe you can get a cat even if it's not the right time for a dog. When I went to grad school, I planned on getting either a maine **** or a Somali cat. Unfortunately, my roommate at the time was allergic to cats.


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

sebrench said:


> Maybe you can get a cat even if it's not the right time for a dog. When I went to grad school, I planned on getting either a maine **** or a Somali cat. Unfortunately, my roommate at the time was allergic to cats.


That's unfortunate! Unfortunately for me, cats are forbidden in the dorms :/ I'd love one though, haha


----------



## NoGSD (Apr 13, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe tomorrow. I have to figure out how to get 8 7 week old puppies to the vet in my Honda tomorrow by 11:20. No wagon this time. These buggers will jump out of the muck bucket. Have to put them in a crate or two, but how am I going to carry it to the car. uhg! 

Maybe I will have a good story for tomorrow night. Or maybe it will go like clockwork and be very boring. 

I think I used hip-hugger laundry baskets once. I think the one tipped over in the car though, and I had puppies every where. 

First I have to get 5 bricks of wood chips and four bags of dog food unloaded. And my bp goes through the moon when I exert myself. Yay! 

These buggers bite my toes too. Evil. I try to clean their area and I have one licking my toe (tasting for later, or maybe like an ice cream cone), 3 biting the toes on the other foot, and one going to town on my ankle. Puppies -- if they weren't so cute, no one would go near with a ten foot pole.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Okay...I'm in the story-sharing mood. Last year, I had my GSD Shadow, pushing 14 years old. We had made it through the winter, which is hard on our old pups; it's really cold here in winter, and icy/slippery at times. Not good when your boy has lost muscle mass in his hind legs  it's just harder to walk. I enjoyed every moment I could with him. Every day I woke up and said, thank you for giving me one more day, and I would take extra moments each day, longer mornings with walks at his pace, longer lunches, just sitting with him, telling him how much I loved him. A month after his 14th birthday, we got up as usual, went outside, sat for a while and watched the sunrise. I'll never forget it. He passed away that morning, we came in to get some breakfast, and it was just time. His body just finally gave up. I held him and told him i loved him, and he could go, I would be alright. Then I said, I'll see you soon. 

I had a planned visit a week later with a friend of mine from Australia. With Shadow gone, we didn't have to stick around home like we had planned, and I guess getting away from my sadness for a while seemed like a good idea. So, we booked a last minute 5 day deal to L.A., we thought Disneyland and Universal Studios would be fun. The day of our flight out, it was cold, freezing rain, but mid-afternoon, so not much traffic. Rather than taking a cab, I drove us to the airport. There was an accident on one of the main roads to the airport so I took another. We're driving 100 km/h (whatever that is in miles/hr lol) and I remember saying to my friend that people are crazy, speeding past me at way more than 100km/hr. Then, an SUV going the opposite direction loses control of their vehicle, comes flying across the meridian, slams into another car, and they both come sliding my way. It happened like slow motion for me...I just eased over, just missed a head on collision, and they hit me on the driver's side rear passenger door and back panel. 

My friend and I walked away from the accident, no injuries. He still says he can't figure how I kept control of the car, and we should have been in the ditch, maybe even rolled. I swear, to this day, I think my boy Shadow saved me. Why I told him I'd see him soon, I don't know. But I think he didn't want that, and he was my guardian angel that day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well the vet visit was kind of boring really. I used the two waist-tall hip-hugger laundry baskets with 4 pups each in them. And it did indeed go like clockwork. 

I took only one bag of dog food and two bags of wood chips out of the back so the laundry baskets kind of squeezed in and therefore stayed upright. 

I carried them both in together and I put the baskets on the scale, individually. 43.7 pounds on the one and 44.5 pounds on the other -- that's a lot of puppy. 

The big girl is 12 pounds. 

They helped me carry them out, and I got them into my house ok. Karma met me at the door. I thought she would. I had closed the gate to the hall where my bedroom is and the sliding gate to my study, and I left Quinn in a kennel with her mother, and Babsy crated just in case the crazy bitch would leave her area. 

She did. Besides being creamed at the door by her body, I smelled the tell-tale sign that she let go in the house. Uhg! I wasn't gone an hour. She jumped the 3' x-pen and then the extra-tall baby gate + step to get out of her area. I didn't think she went down the hall because that gate was intact. But she did go into the study and set off a mouse trap. 

And then the pups were just inside the door so I opened the x-pen, and cleaned their area, filled their water and put the dish where I could get at it to put food in it, then put Karma back in locked up the x-pen and turned to get the puppies. Nope. She went right over. 

I lost my mind and tracked her down and lifted her back over and told her to STAY!!! I went to get the puppies, nope, there she is with me. ERRRRGH!!!! 

I can't put the pups in with the gate open or I'd be chasing puppies all morning. I should have dragged the laundry baskets over to the baby gate so I could get to them quicker. 

In the end, Karma got her puppies back. I went to take care of the others, and Yep, she just leaped the baby gate in the hall and dumped all the floor in my bedroom. Darn! 

Somehow she left the lamp connected in the dining room, but disconnected my radio. What a maniac! She looked all over my house to find those puppies.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I would have liked to have seen the puppies in the laundry baskets--sounds like a lot of cuteness. Maybe not so fun to haul around though. You're right that's a lot of puppy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

After 19 years we had to take our cat peanut to be put to sleep. He stopped eating and was yowling in discomfort. It was time so we brought peanut home to be buried. We were all very sad. I was crying and max came over to me looking visibly concerned his brow wrinkles- and started licking my tears. He then went over to his spot which he doesn't do much without asking and lied down just looking really sad watching me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A tail of two poodles. 

Poodle one, in class this morning. Owner had requested money back because she was afraid of GSDs. So they put her in MY class, and assured her that my puppy was only 5 months old. Quinnie is 6 almost seven months old and the lady looked at her with pure horror. 

Quinnie was doing her utmost to appear to be an untrained half-grown GSD. Which she is. But she did not bark or growl. She just couldn't stay to save her life. Uhg! Ah well. I am not there to work on STAY. Getting that down would just be a bonus. 

When the huge, gigundo Dobermans went into the class next to ours, this woman's face was priceless. She isn't just afraid of GSDs. I think she has a problem with any interesting German breed.

Poodle two, at PetsMart this afternoon. Lady comes in saying her dog slipped the harness she just bought. So she is trying to find something the dog wouldn't slip. I thought I'd help. She asked if I worked there, and I said no. I put a martingale on her dog. But she felt it was too small, so I found another, and was working on making it smaller, and she felt it would choke the dog. The dog let me take the other martingale off, and was actually a nice little dog. But the owner was having health problems, and finally some employee came and helped. I was trying to find her a harness, as she objected to martingales, and I had just found one, and the employee got it on the dog, and she thanked me. 

As she was walking out, she turned and came back to me, and said, someone said I had to get some of those sheets, to clean up the pee. My dog peed a little. She's just a little dog. Do you mean to say, that no one esle's dog has never peed in here?!? I directed her to the OOPS station. She was peeved. Imagine that, someone asks you to clean up after your dog! 

Methinks if my big GSDs peed in there, she wouldn't have had any problem if they told me to clean it up. Ah well, little dog owners. 

Not a tail of two poodles, a tail of two poodle owners. Yeah, I know, tales of two tail-ends.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't have any stories just advice. If you like dogs and cats as much as it seems. Why not choose a job where you get to interact with them? The way it sounds you're choosing a career that pulls you away from animals. A veterinarian or even a career that would allow you to own an animal. OK. So maybe it was more questions than advice.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You might go on to this website and read stories from Newlie's blog. I haven't had time to post there for a while, but hope you enjoy!

The Adventures of Newlie, German Shepherd Extraordinaire

I will post a silly little video of Newlie in a few minutes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dog Days of Spring:

Today is a nice spring day, with no rain, and lots of dogs. 

Being on second shift means I sleep late, and go to bed late. I am not just a slacker getting up at 9:30. Took my meds, had breakfast, gave the pup her medicine, fed the baby puppies, washed a drainer full of dishes, and finished and started a jig saw puzzle listening to Harry Potter. 

Went to TSC and bought 12 bags of cedar chips. (I still had five at home.) Got back home and moved Babs to the study, and put Oscar and Odie inside into crates. Cleaned out there area, and pulled out one dog house. Flattened the remaining wood chips with a rake, and removing the buckets. 

I put 15 bags of wood chips in the kennel and raked it. Then I went in and got the small buckets, and the tunnel, and the cot, and the toys. The tunnel just sprang open. I put a crate half in there, and I built the cot, and then I pulled all the tags off the toys, and put them in there, filled the water buckets and then I was ready for puppies. 

Dad came over just as I was getting the puppies and their mom outside and we worked on my lawn mower. Had to go and buy a battery, dad had some fuel line, the blades and everything else was frozen up. He went back home for oil, and I rushed out back to clean the kennels and feed and water my crew before my 5 o'clock people were coming. 

They were there until 7ish. Dad got the lawn mower running, so when my people left, then I got on my mower and mowed and mowed and mowed and mowed my lawn. I went in to take my meds, and realized I promised pictures to someone . It was starting to get dark, so I rushed out there and took photos. I started downloading them from the camera and totally forgot about them. 

Then, I went in and removed all the wood chips from the puppies' indoor area. At some point I ate a bowl of gunk. Yeah, gunk. Gunk is make out of meatballs you squish ground chuck with a diced onion, eggs, salt, pepper, paprika, bread crumbs, and tomato sauce, brown them and put them on a paper towel. Then you take tomato soup, and use two cans water to each can soup, and get that simmering and add the meat balls. Let that cook an hour or so, and then peel and cut up potatoes, and add them, and some salt and cook until the potatoes are done -- we call it Gunk. After serving, my mom always smooshes the meat balls and the potatoes and adds salt, pepper, and more gravy to her plate. I eat it like a stew. But that's off topic. Very filling.

Anyhow, pretty full day. Babsy is camped on my bed, and Bear is now in with Quinnie for now. Oscar and Odie are in the back kennel where Nder was. Moofie is where Bear was. Milla is where Moof was. Nder is where Milla was. 

When I get home, I will do another load of dishes. 

Got sun poisoning. Sucks. 

BP was 156 over 97 with my pulse up to 104 when I got done. Took the meds. I have not failed to take them yet. Occasionally, I take them with dinner instead of lunch, but usually at lunch time. Kind of crazy that my BP is still so high. 

What I did not get done today was buying dog food. Ugh. Will have to go on my way to work tomorrow. 

And I was going to cut Oscar's front toenails, and work on Moofies ears. I did the cornstarch thing. I still have a little issue there. I have some detangler and a dematting tool to try. 

Weekends are too short!

Especially when it doesn't rain!


----------

